# We made a wrong turn out the inlet......



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

We went way too far before realizing it.
We went with Harold on his 26' Southport.
We went for groceries, laughs & accomplished both.

Went 1 for 3 on Wahoos.
Went 6 for 6 on AJ's.
Went 9 for 20 on Triggers.
Went 1 for 1 on Tilefish.

When can we go again ?????? ....... ICM
Tip: Triggers love Lil Roscoe.


----------

